# East Tennessee Taxidermy



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

New Taxidermy business located in East Tennessee. It is called Elite Whitetail Taxidermy. They specialize in whitetails but primarily do other "hooved" animals. They have a website and it is

www.elitewttaxidermy.com

Thanks.


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

How do you do your euro mounts? Have one in freezer I need to get done before season. Live in sevier county. 

Lazy


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

lazy I sent you a pm.thanks


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Great looking mounts. I only live about an hour from Rogersville. If I get lucky enough to get one big enough to mount this season I may give you a call. I usually use another local taxidermist and they also do great work , but I'm always willing to try new things. From the looks of your mount pics I am very impressed.


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks mountainman...


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

good looking deer


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for eveyone that has looked.


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Is this your place or someone else's? Just curious.


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

This is my part time business that I am starting. I am a teacher full time.. .Thanks for looking.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Gotcha. I was thrown off by the "They" in the original post. Good luck with it.


----------

